# New printer propane smoker?



## big e (Mar 8, 2011)

I build my UDS last year and now everything looks like a potential smoker to me. I found this sucker today while on its way to printer heaven and I immedately thought propane smoker.

It would have to be gutted and burned out, but its basically a metal cabinet. Too much trouble?

Thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2011)

It looks like it would be a lot of work, but why not give it a try. Gut it & see what you end up with.


----------



## westby (Mar 11, 2011)

If I can make one out of a server cabinet you can probably make that work.  I've also seen file cabinets on here that have been converted.


----------

